# Teething



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

My 19 week old is teething and it's driving him crazy. I've tried ice cubes, frozen Kong's, frozen carrots, antler chews, toys , plastic bottles etc. nothing seems to help and he's so agitated. Are there any tried and tested methods that I've missed out on. I hate to see him this way : :-[


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You could tie a knot in an old dish towel, soak it in water, and freeze it. 

It helps, but keep an eye on him. Savannah swallowed the knot once and I was beside myself with worry until I was sure it had passed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The knotted rag toy is very effective , I used to keep them in the freezer for my old Chow pup. I have found, that Fergy is very satisfied with a very hard pressed rawhide bone, medium size. He can chew it until he is exhausted and doesn't ingest a lot of material. It takes a LOT of chewing to soften it up.
When he has had enough, he hides it somewhere, until he is ready for it again. Or when I think he has had enough, I put it up.
He will tell me when he wants it again. The other item that seems very satisfying for him is the stuffed shin bones you can buy at the petstore, I usually cut/saw them smaller once he has reached inside as far as he can. But he still loves to chew on the bone. 
We are going through the same stage.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've tried a knotted toy but not tried it frozen so will definitely try that. He has loads of raw hide bones, pigs ear etc but the only hold his attention for a little while and then he doesn't want to know them. I've also just discovers a poo upstairs, he never does this. I'm not sure whats up with him tonight poor boy


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Try a Chilly Bone. It is a canvas bone that you soak in water, then freeze. I think i paid maybe $10 for mine at a local pet store.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

You can try making him frozen yogurt. Chase has been enjoying that during his teething phase.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the advice, will be trying all of these


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Try frozen banana too. Hope they fall out soon. X


----------

